# copper epoxy?



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Saw this at supply house. I guess they cater to hacks now.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It saves space on the truck, with gas being so expensive. Now you can leave the torch, solder, flux, fitting brushes, and flux brushes at the shop just think of the increased gas mileage.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some good stuff right there, just make sure u don't ever turn the water on

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

That's the stuff you use when you get a leak from using this crap


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a customer use that epoxy on a pinhole leak just above the slab. Long story short, he called me after spending a whole day and a whole tube of that junk.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

What are you talking about?? This is great stuff!!.......

Long as it never comes out of the package.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I love it, bring it on. That stuff makes us look really good when we are called in to do it right.
Btw, shame shame shame on a supply house for selling crap like that.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

supply houses don't give a crap what they sell...If they think they can make a buck they'll sell anything....


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Yah supply houses are like everyone else , home depot, rona and lowes they dont give a fukc and basically if you have cash,credit or cheque they want your money. It wont be long till you can buy your own csa approved rough in in a box. Complete with pex sharkbites flexable drainage TUBING and prefabed shower valves. With small print that says make sure you hire a licenced plumber qouted price for installation 170.99$ plus tax no permit required.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Went to a job once to put in tub/shwr and valve and the guy had used two part epoxy to hold the 1/2 copper caps on the stubs. Said he'd pulled the old tub out the weekend before and this was in in a section of town with 80+ lb city pressure.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

True, which is why I have started doing more of my "shopping" online.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Epox said:


> True, which is why I have started doing more of my "shopping" online.


What is the percentage saved if any ordering online if any. Can you give examples of items ordered.
Most items i need now so i buy at supply.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I save a good bit actually. Most offer free shipping over a certain amount. Contractor Access offers free shipping with 500 plus in materials. Wolverine Brass requires 200 for free shipping if memory serves correctly. If you know your prices go on and check them out. Contractor Access beat my supplier's prices badly. 
Here is a short PZ thread. 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/contractor-access-supply-co-7256/


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's the stuff you use when you get a leak from using this crap
> 
> View attachment 15459


 
The last shop I workedat got a samplebottle of that stuff and wanted to try it out. So they put it on the outlet of the shop air compressor where it connected to the shop plumbing. That was about 4 years ago and it's still there at a constant 120 psi. I gave it a day when one of the pipefitters did it as a joke. 

I still don't use it!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I got two teef stuck in my jaw with that stuff! Works great!


----------

